# IPhone Safari search defaults to Google China



## philwozza (Jul 2, 2016)

I have spent nearly 2 years in Shanghai and now back in the UK. I have noticed that if I do a search in Safari it defaults to the Google China as per the diagram below. How can I reset the search to the correct Google search engine? Thanks
Philip


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it were me, before looking for a straightforward fix, I'd change the search engine to Yahoo and then (after making sure the change had taken effect) change it back to Google (hoping that the system would pick the "local" version). Not very sophisticated, but cheap to try.


----------



## philwozza (Jul 2, 2016)

Tried that Terry. It always remains at the Chinese version


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've updated Settings - General - Language & Region - Region?


----------



## philwozza (Jul 2, 2016)

Wizard Terry, working again  thanks so much.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this thread solved using the "Mark Solved" above the first post on this page.


----------

